# is zma a testosterone booster?



## jamie77 (Sep 23, 2011)

As the title asks really? If it is not can any one recommend a good quality testosterone booster?


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

ZMA is zinc, magnesium and something else lol (can't remember) it's a combo of minerals.

You will get conflicting answers on the best test boosters. The best thing to do is to try it out for yourself and see which works for you.

Good test boosters that I've tried: Activate Xtreme, Bioforge and Triazole.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

It will work only if you are deficient in those minerals to begin with I believe


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

2004mark said:


> It will work only if you are deficient in those minerals to begin with I believe


Exactly this. Low zinc status limits testosterone production, and is actually a fairly common issue in many diets... the beneficial effects of ZMA on test levels in some people relate to zinc being boosted to a proper level and test production optimising... so technically ZMA isn't a trst booster, but something which helps optimise natural test levels in zinc deficient people. A good zinc only supp will do the same job.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Jeez, could have sworn i just deleted this.

This is not a question for the steroid and testosterone section, it's a supplement.

Please post in the correct section.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Dtlv74 said:


> Exactly this. Low zinc status limits testosterone production, and is actually a fairly common issue in many diets... the beneficial effects of ZMA on test levels in some people relate to zinc being boosted to a proper level and test production optimising... so technically ZMA isn't a trst booster, but something which helps optimise natural test levels in zinc deficient people. A good zinc only supp will do the same job.


Bang on ^^^^^^^^^^

Also, zinc is a mild aromatase inhibitor (very mild), so one could suggest this but then again no:lol:

There are vegetables that have mild anti-aromatase activity but nobody would suggest they are test boosters.

I think there are too many empty claims with test boosting products, I have not found a single one that I was happy with, certainly not to suggest anything towards muscle building.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Just like trib, it's still advertised as 'testbooster to the max' type of buzz


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

jamie77 said:


> As the title asks really? If it is not can any one recommend a good quality testosterone booster?


TEST E or C 500mg per week ......that should give a good boost :thumb:


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

ZMA gives you some crazy dreams though.

I always get a deep sleep when I take it.


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

Never felt it do much to boost test, but I do use it to improve my quality of sleep and definitely notice when I've not taken it.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

blitz2163 said:


> Never felt it do much to boost test, but I do use it to improve my quality of sleep and definitely notice when I've not taken it.


yep it does do this well... the funky dreams that some people get on it are because it increases REM sleep. Don't know exactly how it does this, but it can be interesting.

The general effects on sleep are due to the action of the two minerals, with zinc lowering cortisol and the magnesium helps with enzymes which stabilse energy levels... magnesium can have a nice double effect of making you feel more wakeful during the day and rest better at night. Again though, it only helps do this if you take a mag supp when deficient from other intake.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Dtlv74 said:


> yep it does do this well... the funky dreams that some people get on it are because it increases REM sleep. Don't know exactly how it does this, but it can be interesting.
> 
> The general effects on sleep are due to the action of the two minerals, with zinc lowering cortisol and the magnesium helps with enzymes which stabilse energy levels... magnesium can have a nice double effect of making you feel more wakeful during the day and rest better at night. Again though, it only helps do this if you take a mag supp when deficient from other intake.


Fantastic post.

I would like to expound on some of this when I am sober....

No spell check avail, no memory.......Just a slight problem here at the moment.

Tomorrow, I will add to this.

I notice the dreams too.


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Fantastic post.
> 
> I would like to expound on some of this when I am sober....
> 
> ...


Should we be nervous about you telling us all about your dreams!?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

ZMA rocks for anyone who trains late and needs something to make them drop off! I love the dreams very vivid. Not sure what it is that makes the dream but its cool. Its the Zinc that makes you sleep well as its a natural sedative.

It has mixced results as a test booster but worth taking just for the good nights sleep.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

jw390898 said:


> Should we be nervous about you telling us all about your dreams!?


I do gets some sick dreams.

I do notice things like when I take melatonin I dream more and they are more colorful.

Ever done any GH at night before bed?

I notice crazy colorful dreams with that as well.

We know melatonin can spike GH levels, we know GH is highest during REM sleep, we know that bad sleep and sleep apnea lowers testosterone levels.

I do see a common denominator here.

What if better sleep allowed for better recovery through higher GH and testosterone levels.

What if something that allowed you to sleep deeper or have more REM sleep (naturally and not through narcotics) allowed the nice mix to allow a nice spike in GH and or Testosterone?


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

How does dairy interfere with ZMA?

Supplement companies usually recommend not to take it with dairy products.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

gummyp said:


> How does dairy interfere with ZMA?
> 
> Supplement companies usually recommend not to take it with dairy products.


It is the Calcium in the dairy that bonds to the zinc rendering it worthless.

No calcium supp should be taken with ZMA, and on its own would be my choice.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

jamie77 said:


> As the title asks really? If it is not can any one recommend a good quality testosterone booster?


ZMA can help testosterone:

"Findings of our study demonstrate that exhaustion exercise led to a significant inhibition of both thyroid hormones and testosterone concentrations, but that 4-week zinc supplementation prevented this inhibition in wrestlers. In conclusion, physiological doses of zinc administration may benefit performance."

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16648789

I think there are probably more comprehensive natural testosterone boosters about, for example I'm using Chaparral Labs Manimal now and think it's awesome. We've had a ton of great reviews for it on the facebook page too, even from guys who conventionally run cycles and are using it during their "lay off".

ZMA is best to help with recovery / sleep from personal experience. I feel much more rested when I'm running ZMA than without it.


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

hackskii said:


> It is the Calcium in the dairy that bonds to the zinc rendering it worthless.
> 
> No calcium supp should be taken with ZMA, and on its own would be my choice.


What if you like some casein at night, would a hour delay after the casein be enough?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

gummyp said:


> What if you like some casein at night, would a hour delay after the casein be enough?


I'm sure I read on here that if you take your Zma, give it 20mins or so to digest, then have the casein/bedtime shake after that'll be fine.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I started taking ZMA at the beginning of this week. Last night I had a dream I was in a shop to buy some lemonade. Mr Chow from the hangover was behind the counter and told me I could get a free t shirt because I bought some pop. He then told me I could have my t shirt in yellow or a large. Then I laughed because those were my options.

Weird I know..


----------



## jamie77 (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the posts guys some good stuff taken on board!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

The weirdest dream ive had is that i was windsurfing on land doing grinds then i went really high up in the air, fell off and broke my arm. It then instantly had a cast on it. I wemt round a corner and literally screwed up a fat kid like a piece of paper amd threw him at a nun. He landed infront of the nuns feet and she looked up at me and shook her head in disappointment... Then i woke up.

Thats just a summary it was a bit more elaborate than that.


----------



## jamie77 (Sep 23, 2011)

Speaking of dreams that must be why I'm having some bizarre ones too, last night in my dream I went to meet my mate for a weekend on the lash, when I got off the train he was stood there with 12 midgets all with a face mask of me on, the more I think of it though he would probably arrange that!


----------

